# Big Bromo !



## Mike O (Dec 9, 2011)

Dug this at a construction site in Boston, How big did bromo's come?  I guess this one is a full quart ? It is 8" tall and 3 1/2" accross!


----------



## lexdigger (Dec 9, 2011)

I believe that is the largest size that they sold. I've only ever dug One out of about a Thousand or more. Still have mine on the shelf to this day cause it's so Cool!!!


----------



## MIdigger (Dec 9, 2011)

Only found 1 that size. It had a golf ball sized hole in the front of it. Nice find.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 9, 2011)

Very cool! I'd guess if the embossing were upside down that it was to a dispencer. Maybe it still was but the didn't think to do that.


----------



## tftfan (Dec 9, 2011)

WOW ! thats a big one  []  maybe get a pic of it next to a beer bottle.


----------



## Mike O (Dec 9, 2011)

Okay, Here is a picture next to a typical blob beer!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Mike O
> 
> typical blob beer


 
 That ain't typical! That's an awesome blob!


----------



## rxeyecup (Dec 9, 2011)

My first post !!
 Ron's my name, Bromo's are my game.
 This style (abm corker) was made in 2.5", 4", 5", 6.5", & the 8" tall.
 The 8" was sold to drug stores for their dispensers.
 Or to keep at home. For those patrons addicted to Bromo Seltzer (kind of like getting the 1.75 L. bottle of JD
 instead of the fifth or 750ml size). Helps with savings and consumption.
 p.s. Acetanilide (a stable ingredient) caused addictions and in combination with the Bromides, included, caused 
 poisoning and death in some. But we all know that too much of a good is not always good for you.
 They certainly could have embossed the lettering upside down, but they didn't. Instead the paper label was
 applied upside down.
 If I could figure how to post a jpeg I'd show you.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey rxeyecup,

 Welcome to Bromoville!  Sandwhich yer .jpg between some of these *



*, and have at it...


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 9, 2011)

Rxeyecup, welcome to the forum!  Do a search on this site on Bromo and see some of the off color ones I collect.  Mike, the Baltimore book lists a 9 or 9 1/2 inch Bromo ( I'll have to check my book) but I have never seen one bigger than the 8 inch version.


----------



## rxeyecup (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks cobaltbot,
 I guess cobalt Bromos should be your game too !
 Yes, there are many shades of green, from teal blue to teal green, light, medium, and dark greens.
 Some forest greens and even emerald greens !
 I see you have some aqua colors. These are the earliest ! 1888 to approx. 1896.
 These are bim, tooled top. Note the "square" lip
 Do you actually have a clear one ? Or is that a very, very light aqua ?
 Could you let me know what you find out about a 9" variety.
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## lexdigger (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Would love to see the pic of one with an upside down label.

 This is my favorite Bromo that I ever dug... melted in a fire, yet remained intact.


----------



## Bottlehoe (Dec 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: tftfan
> 
> WOW ! thats a big one [] maybe get a pic of it next to a beer bottle.


 
 Nice pic.....glad we don't have any bugs that big for real!!


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 10, 2011)

I have dug many Bromos, but never one that big.  Nice!

 PD


----------



## LC (Dec 10, 2011)

I dug one of the large ones years ago in Cincinnati , never kept it being I dug so many of the smaller ones . After seeing one again , I wish now I had kept the large version . I have never found another one since .


----------



## rxeyecup (Dec 10, 2011)

[align=left]I really hope the pic works !!
 These are the five sizes I spoke about.
 [/align][align=left]  [/align]


----------



## rxeyecup (Dec 10, 2011)

I figured it OUT !
 Now maybe I can fix the flashing 12:00 on my Betamax.
 Now is the pic of the same 5 bottles turned around showing
 the labels.
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Mike O (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and pictures. Very interesting that you can learn something new every day if as it pertains to something that is considered common


----------



## rxeyecup (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi bottlebot
 This is the photo of the 2.5", 4", 5".6.5" and the 8" size
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 10, 2011)

I think these people used to much. 2 trash and 2- 7 gal. buckes full plus I left a couple of hundred . what yall think.There were 5 or 6 of the latge ones but only 3 were undamaged.
   bill


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 10, 2011)

another picture of one of the piles.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 10, 2011)

One of the large ones.


----------



## LC (Dec 10, 2011)

Must have been a cure all Bill !


----------



## rxeyecup (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi dollarbill,
 Here's what I have done with a bunch of the 2.5 inch bottles !
 I've recently picked up another dovetail Bromo Seltzer box that I'd like to fill like this one.
 I have a box that fits the 2.5 inch......I will need 48 of this size (MUST be CORK bottles)
 I also have a box that fits the 4 inch bittles....I will need 24 of these (also MUST be Cork bottles)
 Any chance you could fill an order like this ???  Let me know what you would for them  ??

 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## LC (Dec 10, 2011)

That is a  neat Bromo box , the first one of them I have seen . Thanks for posting it .


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Ron,
 Welcome to the forum, That's cool that you collect Bromos in all shapes,sizes and colors. I'm originally from Baltimore so I remember the Bromo tower in downtown Baltimore.
 Here are some what I like to call "Rainbow Bromos" from a wet dump in San Francisco.


 Doug


----------



## glass man (Dec 10, 2011)

FAR OUT!!Only one I had that big was a screw top from the 30s or so...JAMIE


----------



## rxeyecup (Dec 10, 2011)

T


> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> FAR OUT!!Only one I had that big was a screw top from the 30s or so...JAMIE


 
 Thanks to all for making a new bee feel welcome.
 I collect Bromo so I know it rather well. I am very impressed with the vast
 Knowledge on this forum on all glass subjects.
 I did a little bottle digging in the mid 60s. It was an old dump site next to the Pullman RR on the south side of Chicago. I got anything drug store and he got everything else. I sold most of my bottles years later to a doctor.
 I remember a great Burnetts Cocoaine! Also several DR. KILMERS heart,
 Kidney and another body part in cures and remedies.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 10, 2011)

Cool pile pic Bill.   Those boxes are also cool, I've seen a couple on ebay but dropped out of bidding on them.  The Baltimore book lists 2.5, 4, 5, 6.5, 7.5, 9 but the biggest I've ever seen was 8 so maybe it's a typo?  They also list a 3.75 yellow green like the Red Dragon color but I've never seen one that size or that color though Chris has seen one that color.  My 2.5 and 4 are light aqua they look clear but I've never seen a clear one.  I'm still looking for a 4" in green.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2011)

From.


----------



## rxeyecup (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey surfaceone,
 Those Bromo Seltzer signs are scarce !
 If you ever need to part with it....let me know.
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------

